# THE RESULT-T3RBO is better (for those who donated) - PAGE 14



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would imagine that pretty much everyone who has been on this forum for any length of time will know the username T3RBO, some of you will also know of him as "The Linkmeister" a nickname I gave him some time ago due to his prolific and speedy posting of links to help people with their problems, questions etc, others will know him as Robb.

Robb is the 18th most prolific poster on this forum with coming up to 10,000 posts !! the vast majority of which are help for other forum members, he has also been on the forum for over 6.5 years as an active contributor.

What almost none of you will know, is that Robb has been suffering for some years with M.E - now I have only found this out myself within the last few months and it really hit home to me in particular, as my sister suffered with this illness for some 10 years - incidentally she is now 100% cured and has been for about 4 years, she is also now holding down a fulltime job, married and recently pregnant - none of which would have been possible without this treatment.

I appreciate some if not most of you may not even have heard of M.E suffice to say, having seen the effect it had on my sister for 10 years of her life, it is an illness that has a hugely negative impact - the radical and total improvement in my sister's health since having had the treatment, is what has lead to me wanting to organise this appeal to help Robb.

You may be thinking "What the hell does this have to do with me?" and the answer to that is that it doesn't have to have anything at all to do with you, HOWEVER I have supplied Robb with the details of the treatment which 100% cured my sister and one of her best friends, having done his own research Robb is convinced that this is something that he should embark upon and that my fellow forum friends is where you can choose to help should you so wish.

I totally appreciate that asking for money from people you don't know can be construed as begging, but I am encouraged massively by the huge success of the Anneymouse campaign which raised a fantastic sum of money to help her in her hour of need and clearly demonstrated the fantastically generous nature of so many of you.

The treatment Robb needs is available in his area very very occasionally, fortunately there is a session early August which he can get himself on subject to the money being in place - Robb has been off work for some considerable time now and has recently been given notice to move out of his current accommodation by the landlord - as such events have conspired over time and recently to leave him in a very difficult personal, health related and financial place.

I have set up a dedicated Paypal address which is [email protected] all money will be transferred to Robb in order to cover the cost of his treatment and the forum will be kept abreast of the amount raised and when/if the full amount is covered so that donations can stop.

Should you wish to make a donation to help T3RBO get his boost back please do so as a gift to avoid the hateful Paypal fees, there is no minimum amount so if you only want to donate a £1 it all helps towards the end goal.

I had to convince Robb to allow me to start this appeal as obviously up until now it was not common knowledge and even his own brother and sister don't know!

The supposed cliche of the forum being a family is not a cliche at all, it is fact, ably proved by the recent Anneymouse appeal.

I want to help give T3RBO back his boost and I hope you do too.

Thanks very much in advance

EDIT - WEDNESDAY 7TH - DUE TO THE AMOUNT I HAVE TRANSFERRED TO ROBB, PAYPAL ARE INVESTIGATING SO PLEASE SEND ANY DONATIONS TO EITHER [email protected] OR [email protected] AS CURRENTLY THE SET UP ACCOUNT WON'T RECEIVE PAYMENTS [smiley=bigcry.gif] TALK ABOUT VICTIM OF OUR OWN SUCCESS 

Charlie


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Never met or had chance to cross paths with T3RBO, but know I am over-privilliged in health, wealth and family in comparison. Always happy to help anyone with a genuine need.

Good on yer Charlie for helping out. Donation sent.
J.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Charlie, thanks for the heads-up

Payment sent, hope it helps

Cheers

Andy


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi, Like a lot of us on here, I have never met Robb, but his speedy response to help threads and knowledge and understanding has made him to me a well respected forum member.

Good on you Charlie for setting this up, and Hoping a speedy recovery Robb 

Donation sent

All the Best Basky


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

J, Andy and John thank you all very much indeed and Andy thank you especially for your extremely generous donation, that has more than doubled the total so far   

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PayPal payment sent for a very worthy cause. Charlie I hope you reach the target amount required very quickly.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Call, donation sent all the best my friend boooooooost pssssst


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Donation sent :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Les and Rob thank you both very much indeed  , we are already up to £50 which is amazing considering the amount of time this has been up 

Edit - correction £60 thanks Mark you diamond 

Charlie


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

money sent, Turbo/Rob has been really helpfull on my posts and has saved me £££ so only fair to return the favour!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

jon-phillips said:


> money sent, Turbo/Rob has been really helpfull on my posts and has saved me £££ so only fair to return the favour!


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

basky said:


> jon-phillips said:
> 
> 
> > money sent, Turbo/Rob has been really helpfull on my posts and has saved me £££ so only fair to return the favour!
> ...


+1

That's fantastic Jon, thank you very much for your contribution 

Edit - VERY generous donation  

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

And thanks very much to Tony too, who has just donated but not posted yet   er yes he has but on the MK2 thread 

Wow I can't believe we are at £90 already guys, what extremely generous people you are, I shouldn't be surprised really 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Donation made. Hope it helps, good work fella...

Si


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Donation made. Hope it helps, good work fella...
> 
> Si


Cheers Si, another very generous donation  which takes us to a somewhat astonishing total of £100   in just over 2 hours.

At this rate we will have raised the necessary £600 very soon 

Thanks again to all of you who have donated so far.

I have just heard from Robb via text - "Logged on and just read the thread... I am touched by members generosity understanding and kind words" I think I detect a tear in his eye too :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Charlie,

Donation Has been Sent.!!.. Good luck with it all...and Good luck with the Treatment Rob... Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Charlie/Robb,

One of my closest long term friends has M.E and has been slowly recovering, yet suffering many many setbacks along the way over the past 10 years or so. It isnt a very easy thing to quantify, but I know from my experience of seeing my friend that it is simply soul destroying to see someone close to you who is unable to do many of the regular day to day things that you take for granted. 
Donation sent to the address you've given.. I hope you reach your target very quickly.
All the very best

take care

pete


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done Charlie a very nice thought indeed. Donation sent as a gift 

Good luck Robb hope it all works out buddy 

Neil


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Tony, Pete and Neil thank you all so much for your donations  we are now suddenly at £175 and I had to double take when I saw the total   

WOW

Charlie


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Best of luck with the treatment Robb. I hope it works for you.

Colin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Colin and Steve thanks you both very much for your very generous donations we are now at £205 

Charlie


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad to contribute, donation sent. Charlie, could you pm me details of this treatment please as a long time friend suffers from ME.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

steveupton said:


> Glad to contribute, donation sent. Charlie, could you pm me details of this treatment please as a long time friend suffers from ME.


Steve it is called the Lighting Process buddy, a Google will bring up loads of info - it is one of those things where I think you have to see it to believe it almost, I could not comprehend the radical and immediate improvement having seen her ill for 10 years and then suddenly not anymore  My parents tried so many different things, including Chinese Herbalists, lay line specialists, Harley Street consultants and more, yet it took 3 half day sessions of this and bang = all better 

Charlie


----------



## kato (Apr 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I would imagine that pretty much everyone who has been on this forum for any length of time will know the username T3RBO, some of you will also know of him as "The Linkmeister" a nickname I gave him some time ago due to his prolific and speedy posting of links to help people with their problems, questions etc, others will know him as Robb.
> 
> Robb is the 18th most prolific poster on this forum with coming up to 10,000 posts !! the vast majority of which are help for other forum members, he has also been on the forum for over 6.5 years as an active contributor.
> 
> ...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm totally overwhelmed by the support and giving by forum members!

I have spent the last few years putting on a very brave face and most of those around me have no idea I continually suffer from this debilitating illness. Since my last relapse in January I have found it hard to hide the truth from those I am in regular contact with, and thankfully when I eventually told Charlie his understanding and knowledge of M.E lifted a great weight from my shoulders.

Just knowing there is something out there that can possibly cure me instantly gave me a mental lift, and I can't thank him and his sister enough for all the advise I received.

Admitting to needing help was a huge and scary step for me but after reading all the wonderful comments on this thread I am so glad I did.

Once again a tremendous thank you to Charlie and to all those that have contributed.

Robb


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Robb, get it booked mate  we are now at £215 so more than enough to reserve your space and get the inital deposit sorted.

Thanks very much to our latest donater Robin 

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not a problem I as I am sure the rest of the people on here wish you all the best to a speedy recovery

the first step is always the hardest, it will get better for you :wink: :wink:


----------



## ROB785 (Jan 6, 2010)

Charlie,
Your welcome...best wishes and good luck Robb [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Robb, get it booked mate  we are now at £215 so more than enough to reserve your space and get the initial deposit sorted.


After today's hospital appointment I will complete the application form and get it sent it off


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Robb, get it booked mate  we are now at £215 so more than enough to reserve your space and get the initial deposit sorted.
> ...


I love it when a plan comes together  obviously said with my best Hannibal accent.

We have just received two more very generous donations, thanks very much indeed to Mark and David who have helped bring the total up to an incredible £255.

Somewhat astonishingly we are already up to nearly half the required amount of £600   

Thank you all

Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Donation coming well done charlie cheers salTTy


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Robb,

So sorry to hear about the illness. Having dealt with serious health issues of my own (and overcoming them btw) I know what it's like to be down and out over it. Keep your chin up and know that you've got a community of friends around you; even if you've never met them before. Donation sent.

-Ben


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Cant paypal from my work puter so will sort out this evening - good luck fella!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I really hope it works out for you Robb and charlie your a good guy well done mate. Donation sent 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much indeed to Daz, Ben and Keith for getting us up to £300 

When I was talking Robb into allowing me to do this campaign, I was concerned that we would not have enough time to get anywhere near the amount needed for the treatment, I also voiced a concern that it may be too soon after the Anneymouse appeal and that we shouldn't get our hopes up too much.

I am staggered by the massive response and it really gives me a tingle to be involved in giving back to someone who has given so much to the forum in the last 6.5 years, group hug 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie9137 (May 30, 2010)

When I bought my TT a month ago and was posting more questions than I can remember - even before I picked it up - T3RBO was ALWAYS there with some sound advice and reassurance. Having a young daughter with a chronic lung disorder, I know how difficult it is to get treatment without some sort of fundraising, and I also have a friend with the same condition as Robb. I am more than happy to help with the fundraising as there is nothing better than a healthy and happy life.

Good luck with the fundraising Charlie, and Robb, I am sure the treatment will be a great success 

Donation sentxx


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlie9137 said:


> When I bought my TT a month ago and was posting more questions than I can remember - even before I picked it up - T3RBO was ALWAYS there with some sound advice and reassurance. Having a young daughter with a chronic lung disorder, I know how difficult it is to get treatment without some sort of fundraising, and I also have a friend with the same condition as Robb. I am more than happy to help with the fundraising as there is nothing better than a healthy and happy life.
> 
> Good luck with the fundraising Charlie, and Robb, I am sure the treatment will be a great success
> 
> Donation sentxx


Thanks very much indeed Charlotte, I just saw you had donated but hadn't seen a post yet so just posted on the MK2 section to thank you and then came on this one and saw your post.

Sorry to hear about your daughter :-( is it something curable?

Get your friend to Google "The Lighting Process" as that is what made my sister and her best friend better 

Thanks again

Charlie


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Charlie / T3RBO,

I've done my little but to help, I have a friend (who is actually ex girlfriend) who in later life developed ME and I know just how debilitating it can be, I've seen it first hand. I hope the treatment works our for you and you're back fighting fit soon as! Charlie, I'd be interested in hearing about the treatment if you wouldn't mind sharing what you know (maybe over PM) as the information could be of use to Stacey, she's still suffering from relapses now.

All the best

YT


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Here is link for the main website for the Lightening Process

http://www.lightningprocess.com/

And here is the clinic I am looking to attend

http://www.oakleyclinic.co.uk/live/home.html


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YT-TT said:


> Hey Charlie / T3RBO,
> 
> I've done my little but to help, I have a friend (who is actually ex girlfriend) who in later life developed ME and I know just how debilitating it can be, I've seen it first hand. I hope the treatment works our for you and you're back fighting fit soon as! Charlie, I'd be interested in hearing about the treatment if you wouldn't mind sharing what you know (maybe over PM) as the information could be of use to Stacey, she's still suffering from relapses now.
> 
> ...


Hi James

Thanks very much for your donation and I was horrified to read your apology for it not being much  - make no mistake it is a very generous amount that you donated and very much appreciated 

If you need anymore info having looked at Robb's links feel free to pm me or give me a bell on 07814 365147

Thanks again for your contribution

Charlie


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Robb, I'll have a read of those two links and pass them on to Stacey. I hope the treatment works out for you mate!

Charlie, as I said I know what ME can do to people the sooner Robb gets his treatment the better I think! I also know what it's like (personally) having to deal with serious health issues on a daily basis, if it wasn't for the treatment I receive I wouldn't be here now, hence my comment about it being a small donation as I know not to take one's health for granted one little bit.

Main thing is Robb can book his first consultation..

YT


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks very much to Baldev who has just made a generous donation, not sure who you are buddy so post up 

We are now up to £325 

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

All the best T3RBO, hope you feel better soon fella 

(Nice one Charlie! :wink: )

Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> All the best T3RBO, hope you feel better soon fella
> 
> (Nice one Charlie! :wink: )
> 
> Saj


Thanks Saj that is a very generous donation buddy 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Great idea Charlie, small donation made... :wink:

Hope it all works out well for you Robb... 

How about getting everyone to add this code to their sig strips so we can spread the word on every post?


```
[url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178171][color=#FF0000]Click here to help Charlie to help T3RBO get his boost back[/color][/url]
```
Just copy and paste it in guys!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks very much Rich, great idea, I have added it to my signature 

Thanks also for the generous donation mate, with your help we are now up to £355 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Donation sent  Privilege to help one of the good guys


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Donation sent  Privilege to help one of the good guys


Thanks very much for your generous donation Luke, it is very much appreciated .

I know just seeing this thread and the support has given Robb a massive boost, which anyone who knows anything about M.E will know is very valuable, not only are you all giving money but more importantly hope that he can get the treatment to make him better.

Just imagine how many links he would post if he was firing on all cylinders :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Donation sent  Happy to help. M.E. is not nice and not very well understood. Really hope this works out for T3RBO.

Kevin


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Thanks very much to Baldev who has just made a generous donation, not sure who you are buddy so post up
> 
> We are now up to £325
> 
> Charlie


That'll be Dave aka sTTranger :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

This guy is one of the most helpful members on this Forum , a hell of a lot of his time is taken with helping others. It would be a pleasure to to help him for a change.

All the best Rob.

Deed done. :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

I love seeing this and being a part of this community. Don't know anywhere else where I've seen this kind of selflessness from everyone.
Really hope this works out for you Turbo and your firing on all cylinders again soon.

Si


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope you get better Rob and this works out for you. You're one of the most helpful people on here  Charlie how long are you keeping this open? I am out of town and am not able to donate on my iTouch and would like to.


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> I am out of town and am not able to donate on my iTouch and would like to.


Easy Find an available free wifi and download directly the paypal app or use safari. Need a paypal account though

Free wifi on most fast food chains or go into any hotel lobby or new housing estate to find 'free' wifi

J.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap ladies and gentlemen we are already up to £420 - I say that again £420

Thanks very much to our latest extremely generous contributors Keith, Mark and Kevin, some very generous donations guys.

I heard from Rob that his appt today at the hospital was another waste of his time effort and energy so am delighted to give him the fantastic news 

Joe, no deadline at the moment mate, the treatment is around £600, not sure if there are any other costs involved but I will discuss with Robb if there is any need for accomodation etc etc.

Thank you so much everyone

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Great effort mate! [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,
Another small donation to the fund, and a worthy cause.
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gunnar said:


> Hi,
> Another small donation to the fund, and a worthy cause.
> Cheers,
> Pete.


Small!! I think not Pete, that is a very generous donation buddy, thank you very much indeed 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm totally gob smacked by all the kind words and more than generous donations 

To be honest I didn't realise I was so popular and well regarded but certainly feeling the love now

Many thanks again to all those that are helping


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> To be honest I didn't realise I was so popular and well regarded but certainly feeling the love now


You're not. Now piss off! :wink: :lol:

And if you're 'feeling the love' take some tissues with you... 

I'm joking with you mate... x


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad to help mate. get well soon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy to help one of the forums true gentlemen.

Hope the treatment goes well for you bud.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I didn't realise I was so popular and well regarded but certainly feeling the love now
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Rich, I was so tempted to post something like that myself 

Thanks very much to Steve who has just donated a very generous amount, we are now up to £470 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Rich, I was so tempted to post something like that myself


I know mate. The best bit is, Robb knows it too!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I think Charlie should be awarded somthing for his efforts! :lol:

But seriously, its nice to see others doing things for those less fortunate.

Well done mate and i really hope you achieve the figure you require!

I will be making a donation of somthing as soon as i can!

8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I get a bit chocked up reading stuff like this, payment sent. Hope you get the treatment pal.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

All the best Rob, hope it goes well. Well done Charlie, good effort :wink:

Iain


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> I think Charlie should be awarded somthing for his efforts! :lol:


I'd buy him a pint anyway, but I agree.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I wasnt actually gonna read this post as i thought it was Charlie tyring to fix someones boost leak and i know nothing about that, its only cos it went to 5 pages i thought maybe i am missing something.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: Rich, I was so tempted to post something like that myself
> ...


LOL I will just have to call him some rude names by pm to make sure he doesn't get too big headed 



ian222 said:


> I get a bit chocked up reading stuff like this, payment sent. Hope you get the treatment pal.


You and me both mate, I have been overwhelmed by the massive and immediate response from everyone so far, as I know Robb has  Thank you very much for your donation buddy.



mitch-tt said:


> I think Charlie should be awarded somthing for his efforts! :lol:
> 
> But seriously, its nice to see others doing things for those less fortunate.
> 
> ...


Don't be silly Mitch, I am just happy to help a brother out 

Thanks also to Dave and Iain for your donations, these have contributed to an almost unbelievable total in less than 12 hours of £515

Charlie


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Done. Good luck


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

waTTford said:


> Done. Good luck


Thank you very much Simon, very generous of you buddy 

Charlie


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

My tuppenneth donated for a worthy cause.

All the best and hope you make your total before the day is out.

Good luck with the treatment.

:wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bignphil said:


> My tuppenneth donated for a worthy cause.
> 
> All the best and hope you make your total before the day is out.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Phil, very kind of you buddy 

Charlie


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Done, hope he's running like a V6 soon

Stewart


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

OeTT said:


> Done, hope he's running like a V6 soon
> 
> Stewart


No boost at all and a heavy front end. I hope he does not sink so low.

Kevin


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

I just made my small donation Charlie

I hope this works out for you Robb.

All the best

Nigel


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

What can one say?
Well done Charlie for setting this up for such a respected member of this forum.

Donation sent.

Robb, I really hope it all works out for you.

I'm sure it will.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Donation sent..

Hope your treatment goes well mate.. 

All the best

Mark..


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charlie,

I just sent a donation to Robb, which should help towards his treatment. 
Robb's continuous support and invaluable posts on this Forum has save me ££££ in the past year, so I think he deserves some money in return!

Hope business is going well Charlie and I need a couple of parts for the TT, so drop me a PM when you're free.

Lastly, I think its a lovely gesture and its refreshing to be part of such a lovely group of generous people. 

Great work Charlie!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for your donations guys, much appreciated

Well the application form has now been completed and e mailed off to the clinic


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Robb is such a prolific visitor to the V6 side of the Forum that a day without a post from him is a days less information from a geezer who knows where to find the cure for our ills.
Now its our turn to repay the favour, although we have all been in the dark about the plight of one of our own its great to see the "community" looking after one of own.
I hope the treatment you get, will lead to an improvement and full recovery and one day hope to meet up with you on an outing to show you what you are missing not having a V6 and putting up with a miserable 4 pot..............................
ive just realised..your only running on 4 cylinders and not 6.. :lol: :lol:

I dont feel as though i have made a donation as an investment...i need competition on the V6 side...i need Robb.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] god im welling up now.. :roll: 
SteV6


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

stevecollier said:


> ive just realised..your only running on 4 cylinders and not 6


 :lol:



stevecollier said:


> I dont feel as though i have made a donation as an investment


Thanks Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > ive just realised..your only running on 4 cylinders and not 6
> ...


Making you smile is worth it..  
SteV6


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i havent got much but every little donation sent helps good luck to you robb, hope you get your boost back asap.
Jay


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm really proud to be a member of fantastic bunch of guys who rally round to help a fellow member/friend who most of us haven't met but we can sense that Robb is a really generous kind hearted guy who deserves the same return from us. 
Charlie I think you deserve some kind of recognition for the considerate and affectionate efforts that you have put in for this request for Robb.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW just checked in with the Paypal account, couldn't help myself coming down and turning my laptop on first thing to see what had happened since I turned off last night = WOW 

A massive thank you to: Phil, Thomas, Stewart, Mark, Erol, Nigel, Adrian, Mark, Paul, Wak, Liam , Paul and James who have all contributed since I went off line last night - your sterling efforts have now helped bring the total raised to an almost unbelievable £672.46p   

I was chatting with Robb about total costs etc yesterday and due to his location it looks like he may well have to do a 1-2-1 session with the practitioner and not quite as local as he would like, so this huge amount so far will really make a world of difference to the overall costs of having the treatment.

For any of you who may not have read the whole thread, my sister had M.E as has one of my ex-girlfriends (sisters mate, you know how it is ) and both of them have been 100% cured after receiving this treatment and have now both gone on to hold down full-time jobs, get married and get pregnant - so there is real hope that all of your generous donations can genuinely cure a fellow forum member of an illness that has afflicted him for years.

I feel enormously proud of every single one of you and a little bit choked up too 

Thank you so much for your contributions so far and Robb is utterly gob-smacked as is his Mum who he told all about it yesterday 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm really proud to be a member of fantastic bunch of guys who rally round to help a fellow member/friend who most of us haven't met but we can sense that Robb is a really generous kind hearted guy who deserves the same return from us.
> Charlie I think you deserve some kind of recognition for the considerate and affectionate efforts that you have put in for this request for Robb.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham, that is very kind mate, but no recognition required my end, I am just delighted, strike that over the ruddy moon that the forum has rallied round to support and assist a well liked fellow enthusiast as it has 

Charlie


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwwwwwww love Robb  and I never knew you were ill, get well soon xxx I hope I'm not too late with my donation, if so, buy yourself something nice


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> Awwwwwwww love Robb  and I never knew you were ill, get well soon xxx I hope I'm not too late with my donation, if so, buy yourself something nice


Definitely not too late Anne-Marie, thank you very much for your very generous contribution - this appeal will be running for a little while longer to try and ensure the total costs are covered, as Robb hasn't worked for some time due to his illness so this is an investment in not only his health, but his future ability to work and earn money to not only pay the bills but keep his TT and be able to modify it as he sees fit 

Thank you

Charlie


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Donation sent. Good luck with the treatment Robb! Haven't met you but feel like I have with all your helpful posts on the forum.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Job done. 

We hope everything goes well with your treatment Robb.

Aidan & family.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A big thank you to our latest two contributors Craig and Aidan whose generosity has taken the sum to an incredible £717.46

Thanks guys it is very much appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Charlie! Payment sent mate, it's not much but I hope it helps.

Robb! Do the treatment fella. Wishing you all the best....

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SpenTT said:


> Charlie! Payment sent mate, it's not much but I hope it helps.
> 
> Robb! Do the treatment fella. Wishing you all the best....
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Spen, a very generous donation, don't know what you are talking about saying it's not much, you crazy fool 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

wow  
Go away for a few days and miss all the action! Totally skint at the moment, but I will send what I can. As others, I also have a friend who suffers from this. Best of luck buddy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> wow
> Go away for a few days and miss all the action! Totally skint at the moment, but I will send what I can. As others, I also have a friend who suffers from this. Best of luck buddy.


Hi James

Thanks very much for your donation buddy, it is very much appreciated  pass on the details of The Lightning Process to your friend, they should definitely look into it.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bumpety bump 

Charlie


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Charlie your doing a grand job mate and also getting your post count up a tadge !!! And this was a bump also :wink:


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Charlie, is it still running chap? I got "This recipient is currently unable to receive money."


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I too have had the unable to receive payment message :? 
Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Why is nothing ever easy...

Charlie transferred monies to me earlier today so I could get a cheque sent off to secure a place on the course, and Paypal have decided to open a dispute on the payment and launch an investigation! This consequently has now limited access to the appeal account for sending and receiving money.

I have informed Paypal that the transfer was from a non profit charitable appeal ie no buying/selling of goods involved, so hopefully the donated money should be released soon.

Paypal have also in their wisdom decided to invoke a Limitation Review which probably means that the appeal account can't be used again until they are provided with confirmed bank account details, credit card, delivery address proofs and invoices!!

For those that still wish to donate I am happy to provide my own Paypal account details: [email protected]

Sorry for the inconvenience and once again thank you all for your donations

Robb


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to state the bleeding obvious but................

Maybe it would help to point them (PayPal) in the direction of this thread


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

They think you are money laundering or something? Stupid eejits. Can you get a phone number and speak to the direct? Personally I would threaten them with the police and tell them that they are witholding medical treatment that you desperately need, and if they don't drop it, you will go directly to the newspapers. If you want a letter written, give me a shout, I'll have them paying up by midday!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Paypal are a fricking nightmare when things go wrong. It took me AGES to money out of them from a company I work for, when we moved some between accounts in a restructuring of the company. Getting hold of them to sort it out is a mare.

Still, this is a different kettle of fish, so shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am looking into this at the minute having received a worried pm from Robb :-( I have had a few issues in the past but I can partially understand the need to keep an eye on things, the account was set up and within about 24 hours had over £700 in it which was then transferred out very quickly.

As Robb said you can donate direct or if you prefer do it to [email protected] and I can direct it straight to Robb from there as it is a business account and has no such stupid limit (I had to sort it out ages ago due to a similar problem)

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

What's the latest Charlie?


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

just saw this now! T3RBO, what is ME? Im sending my donation now (im unemployed too, but ok and healthy) I hope this works! you have saved my a** a few times already and it's time I help save yours! good luck buddy!


----------



## stan1967 (Jan 16, 2010)

Donation sent.All the best and good luck to you Robb


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Have sent money now and I hope you get all you need Robb best wishes
Graham


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Only just got back on as last night the forum seemed to be down :-(

I have just received two more very generous donations from Graham and David ( I have already forwarded on David's to Robb and just need to wait for the e-cheque from Graham VERY generous to clear) which take the total I have received to £777.46p which is absolutely astonishing. It would seem that some have donated directly to Robb, so I guess we must actually be at a bit more than that now   

Having had a chat with Robb we decided that this should not just run and run and that we would stop it once the total had reached £800 as that will cover the cost of the course and the necessary accomodation charges that are not included - giving Robb the completely stress and financial weight on shoulders free ability to attend the treatment  This is extremely important for him to get the absolute best of it.

Robb has odd sleeping patterns (par for the course with M.E.) so I will catch up with him later and check the total and advise.

Thank you all so much for your generosity, I have been telling pretty much everyone I meet about it and the look on their faces says it all 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just spotted this sorry.  Donation sent to your ttspares account.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Just spotted this sorry.  Donation sent to your ttspares account.


Hi Mal, dunno why you are apologising buddy  thanks very much for the donation, I have just forwarded it on to Robb 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Has the paypal issue been sorted out Charlie?

I hope so, so that Robb can get on and get his treatment sorted out. Good luck Robb and well done again Charlie for organising this for such a worthy cause


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Has the paypal issue been sorted out Charlie?
> 
> I hope so, so that Robb can get on and get his treatment sorted out. Good luck Robb and well done again Charlie for organising this for such a worthy cause


Yep! well done fella! Good job Charlie...

Spen


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Unfortunately no update on the Paypal saga but have received a very kind offer of help in case this goes on for a while.

Many thanks for the continued donations


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Cockles warmed. Good luck on your road to recovery mate (and what a car to be doing it in)...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

__Dom__ said:


> Cockles warmed. Good luck on your road to recovery mate (and what a car to be doing it in)...


Thanks very much for the donation Dom  I have already forwarded it to Robb.

Charlie


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Charlie

Donation sent mate, hope you get sorted Robb, Best wishes

Martyn


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Jamo8 said:


> Charlie
> 
> Donation sent mate, hope you get sorted Robb, Best wishes
> 
> Martyn


Hi Martyn

Thanks very much indeed buddy, has that come from a Catherine ***** ???

p.s my now black titanium TTOC currently has pride of place in front of our T.V right next to my chrome R8 model 

Charlie


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Donation sent .. good luck with the treatment.

Bump


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie
> ...


Yes mate thats it, well done fella to you putting this together glad you still have the TTOC badge, bet it looks good in black Martyn & Catherine


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Jamo8 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Jamo8 said:
> ...


Cool thanks for confirming, I have transferred it to Robb 

I love it mate, I would never ever get rid of it as I love this sort of thing as it can't be bought or acquired elsewhere - these sort of things hold a huge amount of value to me as a result, hence why it sits below the TV for all to admire, only problem is that now it is black it blends in too well 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UPDATE

Hi guys

Well as I think I have probably communicated at least 20 times already  , Robb and I are absolutely flabbergasted at the amazingly fantastic response this appeal has received from you all - it really hammers home the genuine community feel that this forum has and the friendship that can be generated without ever having met someone face to face.

Forums in my eyes have redefined totally what a friendship is or can be, as before the internet you wouldn't really class anyone you had not met as a mate - now I consider I have many friends I have never met 

The total raised is very close to the £800 that Robb and I discussed as being the right amount to cover the treatment and required accomodation costs and we feel it is right to curtail the appeal once this amount has been reached, rather than leaving it open ended; as such we are going to leave it until the end of Sunday before calling it a day and closing the appeal.

If you have only just seen this and want to donate to help Robb then please feel free, just be conscious that we may have already met the target when you do - this will all still go to helping Robb though so don't worry that your donation will get lost.

THANK YOU

Charlie


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

I met Robb about a year and a half ago when I was first looking to buy a TT.

One word to say about Robb - LEGEND!!!

Donation made - Hope you get better soon dude!!

morrisan


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

morrisan said:


> I met Robb about a year and a half ago when I was first looking to buy a TT.
> 
> One word to say about Robb - LEGEND!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew thank you very much mate, that is a very generous donation, very generous indeed  I have just transferred it over to Robb as a gift.

Charlie


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie

I have been away a few weeks and have just seen this post. ive met Robb a few times - what a top bloke! Very touching that you have arranged this post and are collating the donations (im feeling the love :wink: ) . Ive just sent you my donation which I hope will help towards the treatment.

Robb - get well soon mate [smiley=dude.gif]

cheers, was


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

was said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> I have been away a few weeks and have just seen this post. ive met Robb a few times - what a top bloke! Very touching that you have arranged this post and are collating the donations (im feeling the love :wink: ) . Ive just sent you my donation which I hope will help towards the treatment.
> 
> ...


Hi Was

Thank you very much for yet another extremely generous donation  I have just transferred it over to Robb as a gift and it will most certainly help 

Much appreciated buddy, hope you had a good holiday.

Charlie


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Appeal fund boosted a little more


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How's it going with Paypal Charlie??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UK225 said:


> Appeal fund boosted a little more


Hi Morgan

Thank you very much, buddy very generous of you and already forwarded to Robb 



robokn said:


> How's it going with Paypal Charlie??


What an absolute pain in the arse they are, I have had to:

Put in card details for debit and credit card????, get an automated phone call to verify my location and upload an invoice for the "sale" obviously there isn't one so I have had to type out a Word doc explaining the situation and then save as PDF as can't just upload a Word file ??? I am now waiting for a card to be charged so I can then get the 4 digit pin off my online statement and enter that, thereare 5 things in total and each one is a pain :-( hopefully should be sorted soon though once I have the pin.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just phoned them as it is ridiculous, I spoke to someone and he is escalating it and someone will call me back tomorrow morning - yeah right like that will actually happen :-( I have tried the alternative to loading an invoice about 5 times and each time it says "Invalid or missing transaction ID. Please select again." to no avail :-(

I am rapidly approaching the point where I let rip a massive rant in the Flame Room at Paypal 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I have just phoned them as it is ridiculous, I spoke to someone and he is escalating it and someone will call me back tomorrow morning - yeah right like that will actually happen :-( I have tried the alternative to loading an invoice about 5 times and each time it says "Invalid or missing transaction ID. Please select again." to no avail :-(
> 
> I am rapidly approaching the point where I let rip a massive rant in the Flame Room at Paypal
> 
> Charlie


Charlie when talking to such people a few things come to mind to ensure they do all they can such as.
1/ Always get the name of the person who promising to call you back and make a note of the time of your call.
2/ Explain that this is high profile and the local paper is interested in the story.
3/ Be polite but just let them know that you are not happy with the dealings with them and that you are getting a little frustrated and that somebody's health is at risk and that they are delaying much needed treatment.
4/ That it a charitable event with many people donating and wanting to know whats happening and who is responsible for the delay etc.

Trust me I'm a retied complaints manager :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have just phoned them as it is ridiculous, I spoke to someone and he is escalating it and someone will call me back tomorrow morning - yeah right like that will actually happen :-( I have tried the alternative to loading an invoice about 5 times and each time it says "Invalid or missing transaction ID. Please select again." to no avail :-(
> ...


Cheers Les, I have done all of those things  well not the paper thing as I thought that might be pushing it on the first contact.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Well not the first contact but if and when they are dragging their feet over it.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've only just seen this too as I've not been here much this week.

I added a little to your total.

Good luck Robb


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I've only just seem this too as I've not been here much this week.
> 
> I added a little to your total.
> 
> Good luck Robb


Hi Kevin

Thanks very much for your generous donation buddy, I have already forwarded it on to Robb 

Charlie


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

It could become a "Paper Thing" as it's a very newsworthy story of generosity baulked by an organisation that has made millions out of the very public that they are now hindering.
It's a fantastic scenario that you wouldn't have believed without witnessing for yourself and proves that despite horrific news headlines day in and day out, there are plenty of really good guys out there
Just my 2p
Graham


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Only just clicked on this thread and read through.

I've sent some cash to the TTSpares marked with T3RBO as the message. Came up as sending 'David' cash though so had to double check? I thought your name was Charlie? :lol:

Let me know if any probs receiving.

Top man Charlie for doing this. Truly fantastic.

[smiley=book2.gif]

Tesh


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Charlie,
You said this was finishing today so what was the final total. 
Really wish T3RBO all the very best with the sessions and thanks to you Charlie for getting us all roped in. Its good to know the forum can make a difference some times.

Kevin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Tesh

I got it thanks very much buddy  , long story but legal name is David, just been called Charlie my whole life - I shan't bore you all with the reasons.

Kevin I need to get some figures from Robb as I think some have donated direct to him rather than going through me so need to check that amount and add it to what went through the dedicated account and then subsequent to them being absolute idiots what came through TT Spares.

I have just totalled the amounts that have gone through me and the total comes to a scarcely believable £877.46 - this includes a £30 e-checque which is waiting to clear and will be transferred to Robb as soon as it has 

I am having a complete nightmare with Paypal - which I will update on shortly.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It is a good thing that this is not in the Flame Room as if it were there would be an almost unintelligible rant centering around the rudest words in the English language and their relevance to the complete idiots at Paypal.

I have supplied them with all sorts of information about the nature of why the account was set up, there is proof available by simply looking at some of the notes people sent along with the money, these demonstrate that it was for a charitable reason and as all the money was transferred to Robb in one lump sum it shoudl be clear it has all gone to the same place.

I have copied and pasted below fromt he limitation review and this does not include some of the other things I have already had to do!!!!

Begin a limitation review 
To Do Date Limited Required Response Status Action

6 Jul 2010 Confirm your bank account
This will confirm a bank account on your PayPal account. This information helps us confirm the identity of the PayPal and bank account.(Alternatives available)
Information Submitted Complete

6 Jul 2010 Confirm your credit card
To confirm you are the credit card owner, we'll charge a small amount to your credit card. After you confirm the amount, we'll credit your PayPal account for the amount charged. Waiting for your response Resolve 
11 Jul 2010 Waiting for your response Resolve

11 Jul 2010 Bank Account Statement
To confirm you're the bank account owner, please send us a copy of your latest bank statement that shows your name, address and complete bank account number. Waiting for your response Resolve

6 Jul 2010 Provide Invoices
Please confirm that you own the merchandise you're selling. Helpful documents include copies of sales receipts, itemised lists of goods sold, and original bills of sale. Invoices must show date of purchase, name of wholesaler or supplier, a description of the items sold, quantity of items purchased, and the amount you paid for the merchandise. We will handle your information in accordance with our privacy policy.(Alternatives available)
Waiting for your response Resolve

11 Jul 2010 Organisation and Payment Information
Please provide us with information about your business. Waiting for your response Resolve

11 Jul 2010 Check Email for Additional Required Documentation
We will send you an email explaining what we need from you to appeal the account limitation. Waiting for your response Resolve

6 Jul 2010 Validate your Account Information
We need to confirm that your phone number matches your address.(Alternatives available)
Information Submitted Complete

I have received a feedback request regarding the phonecall I made on Friday and have slated them for the ridiculous situation they have created, I am not prepared to submit to them copies of my personal bank accout details and will be contacting the National Press regarding this to see if there is any interest from them.

Thank you all so much for your generosity and I will keep you informed of developments as they happen, I will be calling them again at no doubt further great expense to try and resolve this for Robb.

I am shaking with rage at the ridiculousness of this and the subsequent hassle they have caused.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have never come across a forum like this one before in all my years of car ownership, and most days I either learn something new or fall about laughing, which is probably why I have been on here on and off for some many years.

It took a lot of courage to finally admit that I have been inflicted with this illness for over five years, but in less than a week you have given me a very bright light at the end of the tunnel. I really can't express how overwhelmed I am by all the generous donations and kind words. I can never thank Charlie enough for providing the information on the Lightening Process and for quickly organising this appeal once I got a local course date.

I'm trying my best not to get stressed as it's my worse enemy, but unfortunately there has been no movement from PayPal and the large majority of the funds are still being held. On a more positive note though, my local benevolent TTOC rep Brian has saved the day and lent me the initial course money so I could get a cheque sent off to secure my place for treatment.

Once again many thanks to all that made this possible


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

All the best for the sessions Robb  
Its nice to know every now and again nice things happen to nice people.

Kevin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have tried phoning 3 times so far this morning, I got cut off once and the other 2 occasions was on hold for ages and ages at my cost :-(

I have tried to comply with them where possible, but I don't get bank statements anymore and there are no invoices or details of any organisation as there simply isn't one.

They have sent me an email requesting more information about the treatment that Robb requires   copied below - my remarks in red

Dear Charlie Deycon,

We are contacting you in regards to the transactions you are receiving into
your PayPal account.
You have confirmed that you are receiving donations for the treatment of
Robert Collingwood.
To verify this story, we will need to request more information.

Please provide:
1. A bank statement for the added bank account on your PayPal account. - Sent as best I can, don't have a fax machine or paper statements so had to just copy and paste from online banking
2. A website URL from which you are receiving the donations. - sent them the thread link
3. More information about the treatment that is needed and where we can verify the story that Robert Collingwood needs treatment. - Sent them the post link and asked them to check the notes associated with the payments made to the account
4. More information about how much needs to be raised to fund the treatment. as above

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. We appreciate your
understanding as we work to ensure account safety.

Unfortunately, if we do not receive a response within Jul. 18, 2010, we may
have to limit access to your account. Limited access protects your account
until additional security measures can be completed.

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand
that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your
account. We apologise for any inconvenience.

Yours sincerely, 
Karen

PayPal Account Review Department

I find it scarcely believeable that this is going on, I don't even use the account I attached so the statement, so it purely has the two deposits that Paypal made as part of yet another verification process [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Don't worry Robb I am sure it will get sorted once they actually look at what has been provided to them.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Utterly ridiculous mate :evil:

They can clearly see the money was via different people for donations and the comment notes back that up, plus the forum link from you (and me as last night I added a further note with it) says it all.

I really don't see how this continual account validation malarkey is going to deem the transfer as genuine or not. Seems purely a stall tactic to keep the money making them interest :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie maybe its time to contact the local papers. How can their actions and delays be to protect you. I assume you have given this Karen lady a link to this thread if so she should be ashamed of herself. :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie maybe its time to contact the local papers. How can their actions and delays be to protect you. I assume you have given this Karen lady a link to this thread if so she should be ashamed of herself. :x


I have made some enquiries and The Daily Telegraph has asked me to email them some details, I simply don't have the time at the moment to plough through everything and put it together so will wait and see if Paypal actually sort it out once they have seen the thread (if they bother to look) and take it from there.

I am still waiting for a 4 digit pin to appear on my statement so I can verify the bank account, despite the fact I have already done so by putting in the details of the two deposits Paypal made to the account 

Hopeless

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Consider using legal action to release the money.

Going forward, I would suggest asking people to donate via Direct Bank Transfer to an online account pre-set up for Charity Donations avoiding Paypal altogether. That way you will be given a tax reference number should you need it when you complete your end of year tax assessment and can do as you wish with the funds.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I did consider that Tesh, but felt that Paypal would be a lot easier and something that most people probably already had - obviously had I known what a palaver it would become I may have re-considered.

Robb has spoken to them and I am supposed to get a call as even the guy he spoke to admitted it was strange how much info they wanted - funnily enough the half hour wait is already twice that :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm they are pretty shit. Going through my own crap with them at the moment due to 'anti laundering regulations'!

I would perhaps not bother calling the usual number though. Call their Ireland office direct. Its their Head Office function and they will be able to help a lot more.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I did consider that Tesh, but felt that Paypal would be a lot easier and something that most people probably already had - obviously had I known what a palaver it would become I may have re-considered.
> 
> Robb has spoken to them and I am supposed to get a call as even the guy he spoke to admitted it was strange how much info they wanted - funnily enough the half hour wait is already twice that :-(
> 
> Charlie


I hope the Telegraph run an article on this as PayPal deserve all they get. :x All they had to do was check this forum to see this was genuine. IMO no need for all the crap they have come up with. Just who's interest do they think have at heart here. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I have heard of several people saying that paypal withold funds.

They have done the same to my sister.

They questioned the authenticity of the goods she was selling (wanted her to prove they were not copies) which is difficult to do after you have sold them.

They said they'd keep her money for about 8 months!

They carried on letting her sell though but would not release any funds from items she sold. Funny that eh!

Pretty good scam that - paypal can earn a serious amount of money on the interest of funds they won't release for months!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Bet they did not do anything with the Muppet torched Anne's TT that was nicking car bits and selling stuff on ebay.

Kevin

Hi Charlie just get the Tread title changed to Paypal rant!!! we can keep this going for months


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I still haven't had a phone call as promised :-(

I have been online and checked and a few more things seem to have been resolved as they have disappeared - bank statement is showing "in progress" still can't verify card as no pin showing on my online banking (good job I have this as could be waiting weeks for a paper statement if I actually still even got them, which I don't)

I hope this will be sorted today - fingers are crossed.

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's bonkers....

perhaps everyone who donated via paypal should start asking why charlie and rob haven't recived the money we sent...

after all it's our money we gladly paid to rob / charlie... not for them to use to make a situation all the more stressfull... Plus everyone sent funds as gift... so it's obvious nothing was being sold....Useless !!!!!!!!!!

:roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie promised me a black V6 bumper with all grills intact.

8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Charlie promised me a black V6 bumper with all grills intact.
> 
> 8)


Shhh 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Right guys, I have spoken to Robb and now having added together all of the donations that you have made we have raised a staggering £888 (and a few pence )

Despite Paypal sticking their oar in I think we need to concentrate on the fantastic total that you have all had a hand in and feel proud that as a community we have raised sufficient funds to send Robb on a treatment that should enable him to get his life back - I can't think of anything more satisfying than giving someone their health back and without you guys this would not have happened 

Robb is due to attend the treatment within the next month and obviously we will be keeping you in touch with the results and progress  for those of you who haven't read the whole thread - my sister who had M.E for 10 years and her best friend Liza (also one of my ex's) who had M.E for a similar time, both received the same treatment as Robb is going to and were both 100% fully cured almost immediately - they have both gone on to hold down full-time jobs, get married and get pregnant - all things that would have been impossible without the treatment.

I can't thank you all enough for your generosity and making this Appeal the overwhelming success that it has turned into. It is strange to think that a week ago I had only just launched it 

I am not going to embarass anyone by singling them out, but there are a few of you who have gone above and beyond the donation of money to help, especially since Paypal stuck their oar in and to you guys I can only say thank you for your kindness.

I will keep you all updated on the release of the money by Paypal, I am sure they will see sense shortly and everything will be rectified.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charles my boy any news on PayPal releasing the funds or are you still waiting the call that may not have come today as they promissed.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This is all really weird Charlie... [smiley=bomb.gif]

I had no such problems with Anney's fund and it all got transferred easily. I'm not for one moment suggesting you're a robbing, lying, fraudulent son of a bitch, but it all seems a bit odd! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What is it with PayPal? :?

Cheers mate,

Rich


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Hi

Would you like me to assist in any way with Paypal? I've been dealing with them with regards to a problem myself recently. I publish 100,000 magazine issues per month and as a fully accredited member of the press it tends to shake people up when I start offering to write editorial or case studies highlighting just what's going on  Esp if I offer to syndicate that information around the nationals via a press release to boot!!

If there's anything I can do let me know.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

ttnortheast said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you like me to assist in any way with Paypal? I've been dealing with them with regards to a problem myself recently. I publish 100,000 magazine issues per month and as a fully accredited member of the press it tends to shake people up when I start offering to write editorial or case studies highlighting just what's going on  Esp if I offer to syndicate that information around the nationals via a press release to boot!!
> 
> ...


I would definitely try to put the press willies up them, after all, it does seem like they do withold funds for their own benefit. Diver, you are right, they've done nothing about my seller, who is still listing for England. :evil:

Rich lmaoooo :lol: :lol:

Charlie, what you have achieved here should definitely not be overshadowed with the red tape, bureaucracy, idiocy and a yank company that I will probably knock on the head after this. £888 is BRILL!!! Oh, and yeah, sorry about the few pence :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ttnortheast said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you like me to assist in any way with Paypal? I've been dealing with them with regards to a problem myself recently. I publish 100,000 magazine issues per month and as a fully accredited member of the press it tends to shake people up when I start offering to write editorial or case studies highlighting just what's going on  Esp if I offer to syndicate that information around the nationals via a press release to boot!!
> 
> ...


IMO this should go to the press anyway. Clearly PayPal need to get their act in order if only for the next poor sole who tries to arrange something similar and I don't just mean via this forum or the TTOC. I am fully aware of the power of the press when it comes down to such. PayPal will nodoubt s*** themselves if and when the press start calling them. PayPal need to rethink their lack of customer care and poor understanding of the situation here alomg with just what their way of working is in fact doing. :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> This is all really weird Charlie... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I had no such problems with Anney's fund and it all got transferred easily. I'm not for one moment suggesting you're a robbing, lying, fraudulent son of a bitch, but it all seems a bit odd! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL Rich I think I may need a new turbo so if it gets released I may have to disappear off the face of the forum :lol:

Robb spoke to them earlier (no phone call to me still :-() and even the chap he spoke to seemed to think it was odd all the restrictions they had put in place :?

Dan that is a very kind offer and yes I would appreciate some help, if I pm you the number associated with it will that be sufficient ? can you pm me with what you need as any help to get this released asap would be great.

It seems some of the things I have resolved today but there are still 3 left to go :-(

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> who is still listing for England. :evil:


I need glasses.  I really misread that post  :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad my phone call to them enticed some movement on the verification side, but disappointed the promised call back didn't materialise.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Glad my phone call to them enticed some movement on the verification side, but disappointed the promised call back didn't materialise.


Hey Robb you must be delighted! Good on you mate. Don't let the formalities stop you getting sorted...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good news...

Payment now cleared and transferred straight out to my bank account


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one 8)

Good luck buddy

Neil


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Good news...
> 
> Payment now cleared and transferred straight out to my bank account


Wooot!    Good luck with the treatment pal xxx


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> This is all really weird Charlie... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I had no such problems with Anney's fund and it all got transferred easily. I'm not for one moment suggesting you're a robbing, lying, fraudulent son of a bitch, but it all seems a bit odd! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


He's gone quiet, I think you could be onto something........

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > This is all really weird Charlie... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Oi  it is all sorted now thank goodness, what a royal pain in the ass they were :-(

CHarlie


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Just a bit of further follow up. As requested I contacted Paypals corporate communications team in the USA this morning. I provided details of the ongoing saga and asked that the matter be looked into. I detailed the fact that there were a number of individual donors who were unhappy with the situation and that we were considering running a story on this, as well as disseminating a press release around our press database. After my morning meetings I contacted Paypal in the UK after this and I was relieved to hear that the matter had been resolved and that the funds had been made available.

I have since been contacted again by Paypal Corporate Comms in the USA and I've outlined some further concerns and issues to them directly. I have asked that they provide an explanation as to why this situation occurred and I have asked them to forward on any relevant details on their policies and guidelines for dealing with complaints and issues such as this.

I have had communication with a couple of people behind the scenes including with Charlie who kindly supplied me with the necessary information to raise this matter with Paypal. I am waiting on a further response from them and if anyone wishes to forward on any communication/complaints to me then I have been asked to pass these on to Paypal Corporate Comms. This is something which would be useful to provide feedback to prevent others falling foul of this type of scenario in the future.

I have also mentioned that it would be nice of Paypal to look at a goodwill gesture considering the nature of the donations and the resulting stress which has been caused. Not only to T3rbo but also to Charlie and a number of people who have been made aware of the issues through this forum and through your own personal communications.

If you wish to email me or PM any letters of complaint through to Paypal, along with your details I will forward these on and keep you up to date. For those people who have emailed Paypal direct I am happy to pass on copies of those emails to Corporate Communications too. I think it will be a useful exercise in helping them understand the frustrations that these type of actions can cause for customers.

I shall also be directing Comms back to this forum so they can read through the type of support that can be generated in small communities such as this, and perhaps they may be able to look at changes to their systems to avoid such obstacles in coming months.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Dan

Thanks for all your efforts on this buddy, much appreciated 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> Good news...
> 
> Payment now cleared and transferred straight out to my bank account


Good news and good luck with the treatment Robb hope it works for you mate. 

DAZ


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

> Good luck with the treatment Robb hope it works for you mate.


add my best wishes to the above. I can only say that everyone I know of who has had this treatment has had positive results. Fingers crossed for you, looking forward to some good news!

cheers

Stewart


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I would ask them to make a donation due to the hasslle this has caused T3RBO and his actual appeal.

Ask for 112 pounds donation to make the grand total a cool 1k or just ask for a donation from them of some value to help the appeal and make up for the bullshit problems they caused.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks guys... I'm so looking forward to this and have a very positive frame of mind for it 

Getting the confirmation phone call from the practitioner next Thursday :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Top Man.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope it does the trick Rob . dont forget this thread is useless without pics :roll: or is that wrong ! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Alls well that ends well. Never under estimate the power of the press. :wink: 
Along with all on here Rob good luck with the treatment and fingers crossed your boost will be boosting as high as every. I am sure you will soon be feeling a new man. OO errr missus


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the appeal now finished then Charlie? I'll remove the link from my sig strip if so... :wink:

Good luck with the treatment Robb. Keep us updated and I hope it turns out to be everything you hope for mate.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is the appeal now finished then Charlie? I'll remove the link from my sig strip if so... :wink:
> 
> Good luck with the treatment Robb. Keep us updated and I hope it turns out to be everything you hope for mate.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich, Yes it is mate, I have posted that it is closed on here  I need to update mine too, I just didn't expect to be doing it so soon.

I have just been notified that an e-cheque I was waiting to clear has failed :? I have contacted the chap that donated it to see what is going on and hopefully there will be that coming over soon too 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Is the appeal now finished then Charlie? I'll remove the link from my sig strip if so... :wink:
> ...


You did a damned good job Charlie, well done mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


+ one although it pains me yet again to say so :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Les and Rich

Thanks very much guys but it was actually the people on this forum that did a fantastic job - I just set up the email adress, Paypal account, posted the thread and wrangled with Paypal - all of this massively pales into comparison to what everyone involved on here did 

Robb and I have had a number of phone conversations in which we have both expressed our amazement at the generosity of people he has never met 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Les and Rich
> 
> Thanks very much guys but it was actually the people on this forum that did a fantastic job - I just set up the email adress, Paypal account, posted the thread and wrangled with Paypal - all of this massively pales into comparison to what everyone involved on here did
> 
> Charlie


...And modest too! :lol:

Sterling work Charlie. You done good!

Hope it all works out for you Robb.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Les and Rich
> 
> Thanks very much guys but it was actually the people on this forum that did a fantastic job - I just set up the email adress, Paypal account, posted the thread and wrangled with Paypal - all of this massively pales into comparison to what everyone involved on here did
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll buy you a beer and we won't mention it... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Les and Rich
> ...


 Better still Rich, Charles can buy US a beer and we will withdraw what we said :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Yep, and we get a refund...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well training course all finished and even though it was very tiring and one hell of a lot to take on I already feel 90% better.

I learnt so many techniques and life coaching skills that I so wished I knew a few years back, and now have lots of knowledge to put into practice to enable me to hit 100%.

Over the last three days I have already done a few things I wouldn't normally be bothered to do, and this evening I got invited to a birthday barbecue and didn't even need to think twice about saying yes.

Once again a massive thank you to everyone that made this possible


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Well training course all finished and even though it was very tiring and one hell of a lot to take on I already feel 90% better.
> 
> I learnt so many techniques and life coaching skills that I so wished I knew a few years back, and now have lots of knowledge to put into practice to enable me to hit 100%.
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats great news and so glad for you the course was well worth going on. Hope you will soon hit the 100% mate.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Well training course all finished and even though it was very tiring and one hell of a lot to take on I already feel 90% better.
> 
> I learnt so many techniques and life coaching skills that I so wished I knew a few years back, and now have lots of knowledge to put into practice to enable me to hit 100%.
> 
> ...


Brilliant news,looking forward to seeing you on 25th. Lets see if we can get our sticky mitts on the R8 !!

Stewart


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's great news Robb.

Good to know that the course is so effective and worthwhile and that you are aiming for 100%.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

T3RBO this made me smile like this  90% is great! Keep going bud!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope Rob won't mind mk11 boys helping out!

Money sent direct to Rob....

Charlie mate this is a very noble thing to do!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Pleased to hear the course has had a positive effect and that you're looking forward to being 100%

Keep up the good work and enjoy your new found vitality!

YT


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I am pleased to announce that after a few e mail discussions and two meetings yesterday I am returning to work next Monday.

This wonderful achievement was all made possible by the Lightening Process, which wouldn't of happened without the help and advice of Charlie and all the kind donations made by members on here.

The vocational rehabilitation consultant assigned to my case could not believe the vast change since first meeting me back in May, and both her and my new manager seemed very surprised that I have asked for nothing to aid this return.

I am pretty much back to how I was before the illness, so did not feel the need for weekly review meetings, occupational health involvement and special treatment. I have even had my emotions and stress levels tested in the real world over the last month or so and think I did rather well considering the sad state I used to be in.

Work is the final hurdle, but I am 110% keen to crack on with it and once more live a normal life 

Again, many thanks to all that made this possible.

Robb


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nice one!

All the best Robb

Saj


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats fantastic news Robb, a great achievement.
Lets hope you crack the final hurdle - your determination will see you through 

Graham


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Grate news mate.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Fantastic News Robbo Keep up the good work [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations that's great news hope all goes well on your return to work. Well done you and everybody who contributed. 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

great new rob, really good to hear.. i'm really pleased for you... you'll nail that final hurdle !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

That's fantastic mate! So glad it's worked for you


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great News Robb 

Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fantastic news Robb and good luck with your return to work mate

Martyn


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Really great news Robb, Makes me very glad to be a TT owner and part of the Forum.

Testing you stress levels last month was not my driving was it?

Kevin


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Great to meet you on Sunday Robb and I'm glad you're well on the way to feeling 100% again

All the best

Nigel


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> Testing you stress levels wast month was not my driving was it?


No mate that was good fun, but got ruined by all the phone calls and texts I received :roll: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Testing you stress levels wast month was not my driving was it?
> ...


Thats a relief


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Diveratt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Yeah Yeah Robb, you told me Kev was a ruddy nutter and you nearly filled your boxers more than once :roll: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note, I am so delighted that the treatment many forum members so generously contributed to actually happened and has made a massive improvement for you.

In life it seems to be a rare treat when a plan comes together and going back to when you initially finally told me that you suffered from M.E I would never have thought at that point that only a few short months later you would have been back to work.

Speaking to you every week on the phone I have had a real insight into how much you have changed over the last few months, you are still an old git, but a much happier and healthier one and that is down to the generosity of almost 100 people on this forum who identified with your suffering enough to put their hands in their pockets to help; especially in these tight financial times.

I know you have experienced some personal stress recently and can honestly say that you have handled it brilliantly, from the point of view of a friend and staunch supporter.

A big success story for the forum as a whole to be proud of, what better gift to give than that of personal health.

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Excellent mate, just excellent. I feel proud to be part of it.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Great news mate!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww, fantastic news and congratulations your now better  xxx


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

have no idea what all this is about, will try read through it all later tonight...gtg pick mrs up frm work now..
but glad you're fixed mate!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Robb,
You mentioned on Sunday your interviews this week so really glad to hear that they were successful and that you will get back to work as planned. 
Great news and congratulations on seeing it through.


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Fantastic news that the treatment worked and congratulations for getting back to work so soon.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Excellent news Rob. So glad to hear you're on the up and up!

-Ben


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Very pleased to hear this Robb, long may it continue!

******


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

So glad you're on the mend Robb.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Glad to hear the positive news and hope it stays that way for you!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice to read that Rob, best of luck in these first weeks back.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally read through this, and im glad that your much better Robb and hope it stays that way, unfortunately i had no idea about this when i joined so never donated anything, but im massively pleased to be part of such a great forum that helps each other out in times of need that are not just car related but more important things too... If there was a "Thanks" button i'd have pressed it for charlie and each and everyone of you!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

techfreak said:


> Finally read through this, and im glad that your much better Robb and hope it stays that way, unfortunately i had no idea about this when i joined so never donated anything, but im massively pleased to be part of such a great forum that helps each other out in times of need that are not just car related but more important things too... If there was a "Thanks" button i'd have pressed it for charlie and each and everyone of you!


Nicely put, I fully agree with you although I was lucky enough to donate if there was a thank you button for Charlie we'd all press it.
What's even better is that it has had the desired result [smiley=drummer.gif] 
Graham


----------

